# 85 nissan distributor cap and rotor question



## 85300zx (Apr 21, 2004)

Me again. 
Just about to get this thing worked out. One last issue I am having is with the cap and rotor. It makes a horrible clicking noise. Not the normal sound working in sync with the injectors but this nasty rattling noise. I have removed it and placed it back on but I cant understand why it would be doing this? It only goes on one way! Why the noise? 
Also, there is a rubber piece on the cap that covers a small hole. What is the hole for? Is a hose supposed to be attached?
Thanks for all the help!!
MT


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

85300zx said:


> Me again.
> Just about to get this thing worked out. One last issue I am having is with the cap and rotor. It makes a horrible clicking noise. Not the normal sound working in sync with the injectors but this nasty rattling noise. I have removed it and placed it back on but I cant understand why it would be doing this? It only goes on one way! Why the noise?
> Also, there is a rubber piece on the cap that covers a small hole. What is the hole for? Is a hose supposed to be attached?
> Thanks for all the help!!
> MT


Just look at the inside of the cap , make sure the rotor is not striking it anywhere. Any places the rotor is hitting the cap will be obvious. If thats not it , then its in the shaft drive assembly somewhere , and thats not good. 
If that distributor ever seizes up , absolute worst case scenario the right hand cam will STOP and the T-belt will get ripped off. There should be a small spring pin in the distributor drive shaft gear that should shear first if that happens , but I've seen cases where it did not , on other cars.


----------

